# Cold Water Clean



## IcyMist (Jun 8, 2005)

A man went to visit his 90 year old grandfather and while eating the breakfast of eggs and bacon prepared for him, he noticed a film-like substance on his plate. So he says, "Grandfather, are these plates clean?" His grandfather replies, "Those plates are as clean as cold water can get them, so go on and finish your meal." That afternoon, while eating the hamburgers his grandfather made for lunch, he noticed many little black specks around the edge of his plate so again he asked, "Grandfather are you sure these plates are clean?" Without looking up from his burger, the grandfather says, "I told you those dishes are as clean as cold water can get them, now don't ask me about it anymore." Well, later that day, they were on their way out to get dinner. As he was leaving the house, grandfather's dog who was lying on the floor started to growl and would not let him pass. "Grandfather, your dog won't let me out." Without diverting his attention from the football game he was watching, his grandfather shouted, "Coldwater, get your a** out of the way!"


----------



## Paint (Jun 9, 2005)

eeeeuuuuwwww!!!

Actually, this joke struck a chord with me - my own Grandfather (who was very rich, but also very miserly and suffered from OCD), actually turned off the boiler in his house to save money - so there was no hot water for anything (bathing, laundry, washing dishes included), unless my Nana boiled water in the kettle (which was usually too much bother for her).  Therefore, eating or drinking anything at their house used to be quite an experience....thank goodness they didn't have a dog!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 9, 2005)

moved to jokes


----------

